# graphtec fc3100 cutter worth it?



## VIRIGN-PRINTER (May 21, 2008)

Found a Graphtec FC3100/60 on ebay, guy says it's been serviced and comes with softwear etc. He is after GBP £150.00, Is that good/bad? says it cost £1,700 new. I have googled but have not found much information, will it contour cut? any one have one? Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I am almost positive it will not contour cut.


----------



## VIRIGN-PRINTER (May 21, 2008)

thanks for super speedy response, I had my doubts, I put direct questions he was a bit vague with replies. thanks.


----------

